# My best pics yet ! dialup warning



## instar (May 16, 2005)

Fiona




gobies





beefer ('B'for Beardy) checking out his ,Still, incomplete enclosure! Been there for hours no glass!





Bluies checking out theres, same deal, happy to stay thereno glass!





Baby, aint Darwins Cool! 





Shingle tongue!





more shingles.....









Eln, doh! she always moves! Stupid slow shutter speed!





Jump Fred (not good shot, just cute!)





Ewd Crap but couldve been a beauty! shot through dirty glass lol


----------



## BeardyBen (May 16, 2005)

great pics inny


----------



## instar (May 16, 2005)

Thanks BeardyBen, excepting the last 3 , I'm quite pleased with how they came out, I'm learning!


----------



## pugsly (May 16, 2005)

great stuff inny. what plants to you use in there, love the frog set up!


----------



## instar (May 16, 2005)

Thanks. all fake plants.


----------



## Springherp (May 16, 2005)

Hate to see your worst mate! :lol: Just kidding nice pics.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 16, 2005)

> love the frog set up!


me to, good stuff


----------



## instar (May 16, 2005)

Cheers, heres a few more....Beleive me Austy, my worse really are! :lol:


----------



## Dicco (May 16, 2005)

Hey inny, what species are those Gobies? Fresh or Salt Water?


----------



## instar (May 16, 2005)

Saltwater aka Marine Dicko, Think there called Cryptocentrus leptocephalus (pink spotted shrimp goby). Real characters, must live as pairs or they fail to thrive ,despite excellent diet and parameters. 
They turn over the entire substrate atleast once a day, they dig themselfs into the gavel with just the eyes lookin out! Cute. they also burrow like mad, great heaps of sand get thrown up, fun to watch. Also have a habit of just carrying sand about, ever sifting, spitting it out in one pile, then moving it again, back n forth. just pours out of their gills like smoke.  
I'll try tomorrow to get a decent pick of my seahorses for ya.

Heres the last tonight......flash bounceback off the glass washed it out. :x


----------



## dobermanmick (May 16, 2005)

You have got that camera worked out now ! 
Very nice Pics


----------



## instar (May 16, 2005)

Lol gettin their Mick, but its a cheapy, not a lot you can really do with it, no manual focus!


----------



## hugsta (May 16, 2005)

Slowly but surely Dan, pics are great mate.


----------



## pugsly (May 16, 2005)

Not true about the Gobies mate, I also have one (check my website) he has been there a year now and going awesome by himself. true about diggin around the sand though, they love it!


----------



## pugsly (May 16, 2005)

Here's a pick, mines a little different to yours though.


----------



## instar (May 17, 2005)

Nice Gobie Puglsy, c'mon, whats his name?  He must be a hermit, lol, most beleive Gobies do better as pairs (So much so its hard to buy a single gobie) Very active little buggers arnt they.


----------



## instar (May 17, 2005)

Two more! 









Better or worse?


----------



## instar (May 18, 2005)

Heres another few Gobie shots ~ through chill fogged glass with flash, cant seem to get better focus  









And seahorses ,I've gotta get better!


----------



## pugsly (May 18, 2005)

Hey inny, her name in Pinky, (not my decision to call her that!)

not sure what camera you are using but here are some tips.

1. taking pics of fish is 1000000 times harder that animals as they move so quickly so when ya think you have a good shot its not.. the only good pics I take of fish are of my Gobie as she stays still sometimes!

2. Using a flash helps but make sure you take it from an angle say 45 degrees or so therefore you miss the refections and it cancels out there movement a little. 

3. Make sure the tank (if it has lights) is the brightest thing in the room, taking shots with the light on the room makes it hard to get a good shot so turn everything off or close blinds etc.

4. Good luck!


----------



## instar (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for tips Pugsly, I'll try that !


----------



## sarahbell (May 18, 2005)

what sort of sea horses are they


----------



## junglemad (May 18, 2005)

what beautiful healthy animals you have. Well done


----------



## instar (May 19, 2005)

Sarahbell, They are hippocampus Abdominalis, aka Potbellied seahorse, captive bred local species. They can be found in Sydney Harbour. :wink:

Info link and better pic

http://www.amonline.net.au/fishes/fishfacts/fish/habdom.htm

http://www.sheddaquarium.org/ani_bios_27.html


----------



## instar (May 19, 2005)

Well see how that went...













We really need a 'show me how' herp photography forum!


----------

